# What can Phase Plant Do That Vital Can't?



## automated hero (May 28, 2022)

If anything.

The latter is free (unless you want more wavetables), the former is on sale and seems very popular.

Both seem very similar in all the ways that might matter, but I assume PP has more functionality. Is that so?


----------



## richmwhitfield (May 28, 2022)

It can have up to 32 oscs I believe, split between wavetable, sampler and noise (you might need to include output modules in that 32, not sure) Virtually unlimited amount of FX - if you get the currently free Snapheap then it literally is unlimited.

Phase Plant doesn't have the spectral warps that Vital has and things like stereo modulation. You can't go wrong with either to be fair.

I think Phase Plant might have a 10 day demo, but don't quote me on that. If not, maybe get one month of subscription and try everything out.

Possibly not the best explanation of the differences, but a very basic overview.

If you do get the demo/sub get over to the Kilohearts Discord as well. Some really helpful people.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 28, 2022)

Phaseplant is a fully modular synth. Vital isn’t.


----------



## liquidlino (May 28, 2022)

Plenty... question is, are you going to be able to make use of it? Fully modular synths are amazing, but also super complex compared to one page synths...

Probably the stand out "standard" synth aspect of Phaseplant is the amazing unison mode - really sounds like a JP-8000/Virus Ti.

However, PhasePlant isn't a fully featured mega-synth (yet). It doesn't have true granular oscillators, and doesn't have multi-samples (yet...). Falcon/Halcion go even deeper.

All depends how far down the rabbit hole you want to go.


----------



## Pier (May 28, 2022)

I think Vital doesn't have audio rate modulation and the effects routing/variety is not even comparable.


----------



## richmwhitfield (May 28, 2022)

Vital also has a pretty impressive unison (up to 16 voices - if that is ever required) with a lot of modes





I think it also does audio rate modulation if you choose Keytrack from the LFO time options


----------



## Pier (May 28, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> I think it also does audio rate modulation if you choose Keytrack from the LFO time options


You're absolutely right!

I found this little thread that explains audio rate modulation a bit better.

Although, to be fair, it's limited to LFOs. I think you don't have as much control as in PhasePlant with harmonic ratios and such (I may be wrong again though 😂).


----------



## robgb (May 28, 2022)

There are so many great free or very low cost synths out there that I've never felt the need to invest much money in them. But then I'm not much of a synth guy, although I did own a Korg Polysix back in the day.


----------



## richmwhitfield (May 28, 2022)

Yeah I doubt it is as flexible as Phase Plant in that regard, but like you I am not sure 😁


----------



## Pier (May 28, 2022)

Oh and the new LFO modulation tables in PhasePlant. Actually, I think no other synth has this modulation feature.


----------



## automated hero (May 28, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> It can have up to 32 oscs I believe, split between wavetable, sampler and noise (you might need to include output modules in that 32, not sure) Virtually unlimited amount of FX - if you get the currently free Snapheap then it literally is unlimited.
> 
> Phase Plant doesn't have the spectral warps that Vital has and things like stereo modulation. You can't go wrong with either to be fair.
> 
> ...


I had the demo about a month ago but didn't do much with it because it was pretty involved and, at the time, unaffordable. But the product has a lot of good press. Not entirely sure I need it, especially as Vital is free. I mean 32 oscillators? Probably cook my cpu! :D


----------



## Crowe (May 28, 2022)

Phaseplant has a completely modular pathway meaning your signal path can be whatever you want it to be.

I don't think Vital and Phaseplant are anything alike.


----------



## sostenuto (May 28, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Phaseplant has a completely modular pathway meaning your signal path can be whatever you want it to be.
> 
> I don't think Vital and Phaseplant are anything alike.


I know _ I know !! Can actually use Vital Plus and it's fun ! 😜


----------



## Crowe (May 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> I know _ I know !! Can actually use Vital Plus and it's fun ! 😜


Damnit Sos XD


----------



## tressie5 (May 28, 2022)

Whoa! That LFO Table business is like a wavetable modulator on steroids. Just watching that two minute video edged me closer to a stroke!


----------



## sostenuto (May 28, 2022)

Perhaps one of the most impressive PhasePlant videos ever, and candidate for one of best softsynth vids as well. 
Made clear _ personal shortcomings _ and need to reassess all future softsynth interests /desires. 
Not even close to having this level of capability with existing Omni2, Pigments 3, Spire, Massive X, Absynth 5, more.


----------



## Wes Mayhall (May 30, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> I think it also does audio rate modulation if you choose Keytrack from the LFO time options


It does, and it sounds amazing!!


----------



## Kuusniemi (May 31, 2022)

Phase Plant has the sampler module.


----------



## Nico5 (May 31, 2022)

I have the funny feeling that MSoundFactory competes rather favorably with the finest synths mentioned in this thread.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> I have the funny feeling that MSoundFactory competes rather favorably with the finest synths mentioned in this thread.


It does for sure


----------



## Kuusniemi (May 31, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> I have the funny feeling that MSoundFactory competes rather favorably with the finest synths mentioned in this thread.


It does, but it's a bit more complex to use than lets say Phase Plant.


----------

